# monark or wingbar parts



## ratrodz (Jan 4, 2015)

Looking for a bunch of parts to get my wingbar project rolling if you got anything let me know! Would like a butterfly kickstand


----------



## ratrodz (Jan 8, 2015)

Bump! Still looking!!


----------



## pkleppert (Feb 7, 2015)

Give me a call. Let's see what you need. PK 248-642-6639


----------



## ratrodz (Feb 24, 2015)

Still looking!


----------



## ratrodz (Mar 13, 2015)

Bump!?!


----------



## John (Mar 13, 2015)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?70709-Monark-Butterfly-Stand-for-Wingbar-Flocycle-etc

Going to be making a couple in the future also
John


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 13, 2015)

What about the butterfly for the Five Bars (different mount). I'll loan one if you need a pattern! V/r Shawn


----------



## ratrodz (Mar 13, 2015)

Hmmm... I'll have to see one! 
And I'm trying not to break the bank on this build!


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 13, 2015)

ratrodz said:


> Hmmm... I'll have to see one!
> And I'm trying not to break the bank on this build!




Good luck with that.


----------



## ratrodz (Mar 13, 2015)

ohdeebee said:


> Good luck with that.





Thanks!!!


----------



## ratrodz (Mar 18, 2015)

Well I have scored a rear rack, speedo neck! Without breaking my wallet! ! Still need the kickstand and a few other odds and ends!


----------



## ratrodz (Mar 18, 2015)

Any one have the rear rack legs?


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 18, 2015)

Did you buy the repop parts that were just on eBay? The neck looked pretty good. I didn't really look at the racks.


----------



## ratrodz (Mar 19, 2015)

ohdeebee said:


> Did you buy the repop parts that were just on eBay? The neck looked pretty good. I didn't really look at the racks.




I did not buy "those ones" I will post pics as soon as they are in my hand!!!


----------



## ratrodz (Mar 28, 2015)

Still on the hunt! 
Also interested in a flocycle project! ?


----------



## kingsilver (Mar 28, 2015)

the solid rack leg remakes break easily by mounting holes.


----------



## ratrodz (Mar 28, 2015)

I haven't seen the repops of those.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 28, 2015)

ratrodz said:


> Any one have the rear rack legs?




You can make rack legs from the truss rods.
Easy to do and if done right, it's the same.
Chris


----------



## kingsilver (Mar 28, 2015)

Chestnut hallow in mi. May still have some.


----------



## ratrodz (Mar 28, 2015)

kingsilver said:


> Chestnut hallow in mi. May still have some.




Can you put me in contact with him?


----------



## kingsilver (Mar 28, 2015)

JERRY PETERS "CHESTNUT HALLOW" SELLS ON THE BAY UNDER USERID "39elgin."


----------



## ratrodz (Mar 29, 2015)

kingsilver said:


> JERRY PETERS "CHESTNUT HALLOW" SELLS ON THE BAY UNDER USERID "39elgin."




Gotcha. ... I know who your talking about!


----------



## ratrodz (Apr 18, 2015)

got a kickstand coming! Still need the fenders, handlebars, battery tube, some nice rims and of course the seat!


----------



## ratrodz (Apr 18, 2015)

Oh yeah! pedals and grips too!


----------



## ratrodz (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## ratrodz (Apr 19, 2015)

Anyone got some of these seat posts?


----------



## ratrodz (May 2, 2015)

bump


----------



## ratrodz (May 9, 2015)

Found some handlebars!


----------



## Sped Man (May 9, 2015)

ratrodz said:


> I haven't seen the repops of those.



Listen to scrubbinrims he is right. Easy to do and super strong to boot. All you need two truss rods, a vise and a drill.



scrubbinrims said:


> You can make rack legs from the truss rods.
> Easy to do and if done right, it's the same.
> Chris


----------



## ratrodz (May 10, 2015)

Yeah...probably going to have 3 to make some. ..


----------



## ratrodz (May 18, 2015)

Found a toolbox seat!


----------



## ratrodz (May 27, 2015)




----------



## ratrodz (Jun 14, 2015)

Still need some more parts! Horn light and button,  rear light and pedals.  I'm not far from completing this bad boy!


----------

